# Tyre repair in Morocco



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

While in Morocco I had a puncture in an almost new Michelin Aeglis camper tyre. It was repaired there with an internal patch and "glue" which was set under pressure and heat. The men doing it seemed to know what they were up to and had the sort of equipment you see in a UK tyre shop.
Does anyone know if this is a satisfactory method of repair in the long term or should I be thinking of a new tyre?

Safariboy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

They have had tyres in Morrocco a few years now and doubtless probably have MORE punctures to repair than we do.

If the tyre was taken off the rim and a large "mushroom" headed plug used I would be pretty happy its Ok.

If you have ANY doubts I would suggest you have the tyre removed and checked by an expert when you return to main land Europe.

Dont tell them WHERE the repair was carried out or they might just say its dangerous to try and get you to buy a new (expensive) tyre from them.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

as per the above answer - provided it was in the treaded portion and not the sidewall.

They're probably more professional than some of the bozos over here :lol:


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

I had the same repair 30,000 miles ago and have had no problem, not even pumped it up. I watched it being repaired in France and I was impressed with the professional repair.

John


----------



## warty (Jan 21, 2006)

we had a tyre repair in France 4.1/2 years ago ,and have covered 22 k miles on it since with no problems 


john


----------

